# Any Rescues in Boise area??



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We have an application for a family in Boise Idaho.
I would like to give them a place to look that is closer.
Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Paula, there is just me and Joan Smith (who runs Idaho Domestic Animal Welfare Group: "IDAWG") doing GSD rescue. I have no GSD's available (but I do have a fantastic 11 month old, male Golden mix). IDAWG is listed on Petfinder.
I can do a home visit for you if you want to work with this family.
Sheilah


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Montana GSD Rescue is also Northwest German Shepherd Rescue. PM me, I'll send you email contacts if interested. They have Shepherds in western Montana, and the Spokane area - so not too sure if that would be closer for them or not!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Sheilah 
How would she get ahold of you?
Do you have an e-mail I can send her. Maybe she could be on a wait list?? The lady is a little put off by us because we did not want to do an adoption that far away. It is to expensive to get the dogs back if something happens. So I am trying to help her find an agency closer to home.

Thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If you can't find one closer I can help transport.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you Kathy, that is a awesome offer!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I PM'ed you, Paula.
Sheilah


----------

